

You Can't Pick My Brain. It Costs Too Much. [2011] - chrisguitarguy
http://www.forbes.com/sites/work-in-progress/2011/03/28/no-you-cant-pick-my-brain-it-costs-too-much/

======
kaonashi
Do you really want to start acting more like lawyers? I mean I get not doing
anything that would require serious time investment on the whim of some
friend, but not _talking_ with friends about technical issues? Personally I
usually end up enjoying these types of conversations.

